# Sun Chips--Good or Evil?



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

OK, I never knew about these things before last summer. Then DD was fed them by the gov't...err...pre-K supplied lunch and "snacks."

So, she asked for them, DH bought them and guess who's eating them?







:

We got BOTH the original and harvest cheddar. Personally I like the cheddar the most, which is why we ate the whole bag in three days.







:

OK, and I have LOST weight this whole time, just counting the weight watchers points for my sunchips. But I can't exactly think these are nutritious?

Are they nutritious...or because they're rather processed/fried they're not? Sure, they're made with a variety of grains. But if you deep fry them, doesn't that sort of kill the allure?

(note the bag is marked "smart choice made easy")

Wondering if I should just NEVER GET THEM AGAIN.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

They're very yummy. Nutritionally, they're basically like crackers with a lot of fat in them. So, bad if you're doing low-carb or if you're allergic to any of the ingredients, but OK/not unhealthy otherwise.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

good AND evil


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

How could something that tasty _not_ be evil?


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Tasty. But probably evil. I'd bet the cheddar cheese ones have all kinds of crap, including, maybe, MSG. (Not sure. I'll have to look it up and see...)


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, I checked. Cheddar cheese ones have artificial colors. They also have autolyzed yeast extract and natural flavors, both of which, my mom insists, can mean MSG and some other bad stuff. But I'm not positive about that.


----------



## Sarahbunny (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh...the new garden salsa ones are SO good. They must be inherently evil.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

they must be evil b/c they're soooooo gooooooood!!!!


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

At least they are not cheez-it white chedder crackers. AKA crack


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greeny* 
They also have autolyzed yeast extract and natural flavors, both of which, my mom insists, can mean MSG and some other bad stuff. But I'm not positive about that.

I'm pretty sure MSG has to be labeled as such. I think it falls under the "cannot be snuck in with other ingredients" list.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
I'm pretty sure MSG has to be labeled as such. I think it falls under the "cannot be snuck in with other ingredients" list.

But there can be MSG-like chemicals in autolyzed yeast extract and certain varieties of "natural flavors."


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I think they're good and evil. Delicious, but deep-fried. I, personally, only buy the original ones which are just multiple grains, oil and salt. I just don't like the idea of eating powdered what-have-you.


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

Ummm, the taste of powdered what-have-you in the morning!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

good _and_ evil


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
But there can be MSG-like chemicals in autolyzed yeast extract and certain varieties of "natural flavors."









:

I don't eat them because of that, and because every flavor has artificial colors.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I love them but not too keen on the new garden salsa flavor.


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

Even though I am not a big potato chip person, I love them too and only get the original. Having been ready to get out of my comfort zone and try the other varieties.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Yummy and addictive, but not good for you. http://www.calorie-count.com/calories/item/83751.html


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
At least they are not cheez-it white chedder crackers. AKA crack

I think it might be in regular cheezits. I don't bother even buying them anymore because someone in the house just inhales them.







:


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1xmom* 
Even though I am not a big potato chip person, I love them too and only get the original. Having been ready to get out of my comfort zone and try the other varieties.

I think the cheddar tastes better than the regular. The bag of regular has been here for over a week and STILL is not finished.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
I'm pretty sure MSG has to be labeled as such. I think it falls under the "cannot be snuck in with other ingredients" list.

Yep, MSG has to be labeled.

I'm starting to come to the realization that Sun Chips are indeed BOTH Good and EVIL. There are some redeeming qualities to them. They taste good. If that's redeeming. I don't know though if I feel comfortable giving them to her as a "snack", moreso though as a "treat".

Sort of reminicent of a conversation I had with DD regarding those care bear "fruit snacks."

"Mommy, I want to have one of these in my lunch" (dangling care bear "fruit" snack.

"Honey, that is JUNK food."

"No, it's not because it tastes SOOOOOOOOOO good." (her response).

Which spins into my own little discussion about nutrition, sugar, blah blah blah.

Those things aren't even fruit. How can they call them fruit? What happened to the "real" 100% fruit snack. Sigh.

I told her they are a "dessert". Sigh.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

They're considered evil here. They're full of glutamates and dairy, both of which we avoid.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

The Original ones don't have dairy.


----------



## LaurenB (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarahbunny* 
Oh...the new garden salsa ones are SO good. They must be inherently evil.

Uuuugh! You're right, they're amazing. Now I am drooling. I think I might have to go buy some tonight.







Pure, delicious evil.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Have you tried the french onion?? Soooo good!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

I vote, "so delicious, who cares!"


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

*drool*
Ok, so I'm craving Sun Chips now. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Garden Salsa and the Cheddar ones. The French Onion not so much.
I rarely buy them because we will literally eat the entire bag in one day. I've been known to eat nothing but Sun Chips for lunch.







:


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Foods are not "bad" or "good", they are just on a continuum - perhaps two continuums, one being how many UNhealthy things are in them, and the other being how many nurturing things are in them.

I know everyone is being facetious, but that belief is very pervasive in our culture and leads to a LOT of stupid misunderstandings about what is "healthy" and "unhealthy".

In my ever so humble opinion, I think Sun Chips are "OK" for a snack, mainly because they do at least have some fiber (I believe 2 grams per ounce). I have a personal and fervent belief that almost no one in America gets enough fiber and so I'm a bit obsessed with it.

So my rating would be "OK for an occasional snack, or for a temporary binge, but not especially nurturing to one's body as a major part of a diet".


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

A few weeks ago, we were at an outside bbq at a friend's house. Someone had opened a bag of the cheddar cheese Sun Chips and poured it into a bowl.

My dd (4 years old) pulled up a chair and proceeded to eat out of the serving bowl as if it were her own personal bowl. Of couse, I told her she should just take a few on a plate. But _every single chance she got_ (when I wasn't looking), she went back to that table and started gorging herself on the damn cheddar cheese Sun Chips. I swear!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

mmmmmmm, french onion... Now i'm craving them.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

i think they are pretty good. whole grains and we only buy the Original so no weird powders or anything. definitely a once in a while thing though.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

It's official....there is some sort of crack in sun chips harvest cheddar (in addition to the cheez-its forementioned). I believe now I am addicted to the sun chip brand crack.

Indeed, they are addictive enough that during our last trip to the store Harvest Cheddar....that is 2 BAGS...made it into our bag.

Even MORE disturbing, is that we came home to find the bag opening itself and mysteriously by 10 PM that night half the contents were gone.

It's official, there is something demonic going on...in fact, I'm seriously considering the fact that SunChips harvest cheddare are some how posessed.

So, my FINAL judgement...SUN CHIPS ARE EVIL!







:


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Not good in and of themselves, but a much better choice than a bag of potato chips if you were going to eat those.


----------

